# Placing new M3 order tomorrow



## Jarrett (Mar 16, 2005)

Tomorrow, I am ordering a 2005 Imola Red/ Black leather M3, SMG, 19" wheels, Harmon Kardon stereo, Xenon lights. 

I'm looking forward to the power and refinement of the M3 as opposed to my clunky but fast 1999 Camaro SS modified with heads/cam/exhaust to the tune of 395 RWHP. I grew tired of the loud, rough ride and pedestrian interior. It served it's purpose for 6 years but now I want to move upscale.

I hope to learn all the ropes on maintaining and (mildly) modifying these cars with the help of the members on the board. Ideas I have at present include the 3.91 rear gear and the Dinan air box and exhaust. I don't want to spend too much money since this car will be traded in when the new 400 hp M3 becomes available.

Jim J


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

The E46 M3 is a great car. There are faster cars and the next M3 will be faster still, but the E46 M3 will always be a great car. BTW, an Imola Red M3 ZCP will be one sexy ride. Be prepared to be the recipient of many compliments.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

M3 is a fun car, but don't expect to get actual noticeable power gains from intake/exhaust...it's not like a small block in that regard.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

bren said:


> M3 is a fun car, but don't expect to get actual noticeable power gains from intake/exhaust...it's not like a small block in that regard.


...and correct me if I'm wrong, but the M3 won't have the straight line power feel that his modded Camaro had. Of course the M3 is has many advantages which the Camaro doesn't. I wish I got an M3 instead of the 330i.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Jarrett said:


> Tomorrow, I am ordering a 2005 Imola Red/ Black leather M3, SMG, 19" wheels, Harmon Kardon stereo, Xenon lights.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the power and refinement of the M3 as opposed to my clunky but fast 1999 Camaro SS modified with heads/cam/exhaust to the tune of 395 RWHP. I grew tired of the loud, rough ride and pedestrian interior. It served it's purpose for 6 years but now I want to move upscale.
> 
> ...


Great choice..Imola is what I originally wanted..But flashy red would result in me losing my license and police watching my every move..At my age(25), it just wouldn't have been a wise decison, coming from a fairly small town..And against my likes, I may be tinting the windows for that reason..I went with jet black, to deter them..I love the look of a clean black car..but damn them swirls...
So SMG or 6spd?
Anyhoo..Congrats, welcome, and enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Moderato said:


> ...and correct me if I'm wrong, but the M3 won't have the straight line power feel that his modded Camaro had.


The 3.91 should get him there, along with some sticky shoes...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

dawgbone said:


> Great choice..Imola is what I originally wanted..But flashy red would result in me losing my license and police watching my every move..At my age(25), it just wouldn't have been a wise decison, coming from a fairly small town..And against my likes, I may be tinting the windows for that reason..I went with jet black, to deter them..I love the look of a clean black car..but damn them swirls...
> So SMG or 6spd?
> Anyhoo..Congrats, welcome, and enjoy :thumbup:


Jet Black :thumbup: Wash it yourself (NEVER a car wash) and use Microfiber towels, you'll cut swirling down by 90% !


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Any of you guys use a Porter Cable Random Orbital polisher. I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Jarrett (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. Obviously these cars are worlds apart from the typical small block Chevy that I have known for years. I am no longer looking to be the fastest or loudest or baddest car on the road (I'm not that young anymore). I simply want a refined, quality car with good performance and good looks that will transport 4 people.

I could not even think of another car to compare to the M3. The Corvette only seats 2 and the Mercedes C55 AMG doesn't look nearly as nice or have the road handling skills of the M series.

I only wish the E90 M3 was available. I'll probably wait until it's 2nd production year purchasing one though. It seems that the initial car always has some bugs to work out and by the second year hopefully most of these will have been figured out.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Jet Black :thumbup: Wash it yourself (NEVER a car wash) and use Microfiber towels, you'll cut swirling down by 90% !


Not to start another car care thread...but I've found that the soap is the key..In fact premium shampoo..and of course a very clean wash rag/chamois for swirl prevention..Although a bit tedious, high end liquid car wax's do an awesome job as far as getting the majority of the swirls out..I also found that a vigorous initial spray down does wonders before washes...Spraying in all creases, cracks, and under carriage..Like door moldings, door levers, RVM, and anywhere else fine dirt particles will hide...Microfiber towels are good for polishing/waxing after the car is clean thoroughly..Don't wash the car with them..The microfibers will hold micro dirt grit...

Jarrett..you'll have a difficult time with the red as well..I'm sure you know not to wash it for a good 3 months or so after you get it...Just an occasional spray down..


----------



## Jarrett (Mar 16, 2005)

Have you guys tried Zaino car polish. I used in regularly on my Camaro. Not only does it have a great shine but it is very easy to apply and remove. Besides I have a bunch of it sitting aroung and it wasn't cheap.

Why the 3 month wait on the red body color. Does that apply to washing or waxing? I wasn't aware of this.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

Jarrett said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Obviously these cars are worlds apart from the typical small block Chevy that I have known for years. I am no longer looking to be the fastest or loudest or baddest car on the road (I'm not that young anymore). I simply want a refined, quality car with good performance and good looks that will transport 4 people.


Definitely the right choice...I came from "more powerful" IROC-Z's and 300GT VR-4's myself and after 4 M3's, I've never looked back.

Oh...and don't get red...that color sucks.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Jarrett said:


> Have you guys tried Zaino car polish. I used in regularly on my Camaro. Not only does it have a great shine but it is very easy to apply and remove. Besides I have a bunch of it sitting aroung and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> Why the 3 month wait on the red body color. Does that apply to washing or waxing? I wasn't aware of this.
> 
> ...


Nice color choice. Zaino rocks. Lots of threads about it and many other polishes/waxes in the detailing forum. 3 month wait? There is no such thing. Detail it as soon as you want.


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

WILLIA///M said:


> Nice color choice. Zaino rocks. Lots of threads about it and many other polishes/waxes in the detailing forum. 3 month wait? There is no such thing. Detail it as soon as you want.


It's just an advice..even some nice dealerships will tell you...It's just to give the paint time to cure, and harden before you go rubbing grit into the clear coat...There's alot of people who are very anal, when it comes to paint..Including myself..They actually recommend waiting six months..I think that's a little on the extreme side...of course it also depends on where you live and it's climates..


----------

